# Help me pick a truck!



## bubbz22 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey all. I'm new here. The company I work for has tasked me with picking out a new truck. It is replacing the 91 S-10 that we have been plowing with for years. Our lot isn't very big, probably no more than 200'x100' up front and 150'x50' out back. They said I can spend up to $10,000 and want no older than 4-5 years old. So, please point me in the direction of good midsize trucks for plowing and also, what type of plow should I look into.

Thanks for any and all help!

-Kaleb


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Is the plow included in the budget? If not, what is the plow budget? Are you selling the old truck and plow as one unit?


----------



## bubbz22 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm hoping the plow isn't included in the budget. That hasn't really been discussed yet, but it shouldn't be. They won't want to spend much more on a plow though. I've looked at Dakota's and then the Snowdogg plow for them, which seems to be a reasonable price. There aren't any good Dak's available around here though. We also haven't discussed the old truck. It will probably either get traded or donated


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would look into a nice 1500 or f-150. what will the truck be doing in the summer months?


----------



## bubbz22 (Oct 12, 2011)

During the summer we may use it to do some parts running, but it will mainly just sit. We have a couple other trucks that we mainly use.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

1/2 ton reg cab short bed with a 7.5 blade of your choice.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont know what your used truck market is like out there but here in NY you wont be able to touch a 4-5 year old 4x4 for less than $16,000 and thats with upwards of 80k miles.


----------



## bubbz22 (Oct 12, 2011)

I can find some smaller trucks in the price range. Like Colorado/Canyon, Dakota. I may be able to get them to go a year or two older. If I ended up getting a smaller truck, will they work ok for the minimal plowing I'll be doing? What is a good plow for smaller trucks? Are the Snowdogg plows good?


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll just point out that the colorado/canyon was rated the least reliable truck for 4 years in a row.

I would prefer a chevy 1/2 ton over a compact truck. Though it sounds like you really dont need much for that one lot.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 4.0 05 ford ranger with the md75 and love the combo .Plowed all mother nature could throw at us in mass last year.The biggest was around 21 i think. Its my 4th year with truck .I had the md 68 before this . Good luck


----------



## bubbz22 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chris112lee;1322366 said:


> I'll just point out that the colorado/canyon was rated the least reliable truck for 4 years in a row.
> 
> I would prefer a chevy 1/2 ton over a compact truck. Though it sounds like you really dont need much for that one lot.


I did not know that about the Colorado/Canyon. Thanks for the info


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

Chris112lee;1322366 said:


> I'll just point out that the colorado/canyon was rated the least reliable truck for 4 years in a row.
> 
> I would prefer a chevy 1/2 ton over a compact truck. Though it sounds like you really dont need much for that one lot.


thats the 5 cylinder ...it has head problems

i brought a 2010 with the 8 cylindr and crew cab imo this should be good enuff to get the job done


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

KEC Maintaince;1322967 said:


> thats the 5 cylinder ...it has head problems
> 
> i brought a 2010 with the 8 cylindr and crew cab imo this should be good enuff to get the job done


Head problems were fixed midway through 06.

Buy a Ranger 4.0


----------

